# iframe in Firefox aktualisiert sich nicht



## Tommy57 (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ganz merkwürdig. Ich erstelle gerade Content, der später als iFrame auf anderen Seiten eingebunden werden kann. Während meiner Tests, übergebe ich verschiedene Parameter über den src-Attribut vom iFrame. Mein Problem ist, dass er im Firefox trotz komplettem Page Reload noch die alte URL im iFrame lädt, obwohl er im Code schon die neue anzeigt. Erst wenn ich im Browser, also vom Parent bzw Top, die URL mit einem Query String änder, aktualisiert er den iFrame beim neu Laden der Seite.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Das ist später ein großes Problem, wenn ich keine Lösung dafür finde. 

Übrigens, ich verwende die neuste Version vom Firefox Developer Edition.


----------



## basti1012 (27. Januar 2018)

So ein Problem habe ich öffters mit mein Opera.Der löscht ,bzw überschreibt die Cookies nicht immer.Wenn ich auf mein Server was an meiner Homepage ändere muss ich ewig oft Aktualiesieren bis er den Cookie überschreibt.Ich nenne das jetzt mal so .Beim Browser neu start oder anderen Browser funktioniert alles sofort.Oder ich lösche die Cookies dann geht es auch sofort.


----------



## Tommy57 (27. Januar 2018)

Hi basti1012,

ich glaub, das was du meinst, ist der Cache. Die Browser cachen oft Daten, die innerhalb des iFrames nachgeladen werden und laden diese nicht erneut runter. Das betrifft oft zb CSS-Dateien. Was ich meine ist, dass ich im Code das src-Attribute vom iFrame leeren oder was ganz anderes hinschreiben kann, der Browser aber trotzdem noch den alten Inhalt lädt.


----------

